# State Of Origin (upb)



## Duff (25/5/05)

I know this is a beer forum, etc., but tonight is one of the nights of the year where vital planning ahead to ensure the kegs are full, the gas is set just right, the TV screen is clean and the phone is unhooked for the first game of the 2005 State of Origin series.

Tune in to see the mighty Maroons again serve it up to the cockroaches :beerbang: who have taken 25 years to finally draw level with QLD in total games won. If you want to get ahead in the AHB Footy tipping comp, then be sure to get onto Oztips and select QLD.

Go you good things :beerbang: :beerbang: 



PS. I've attached UPB to the title - useless personal banter..


----------



## quincy (25/5/05)

Tried to get a leave pass to visit the local beer house but SWMBO decided I had used up all my credits.
No worries - I have invited 8 fellow football team members over and have 2 full kegs at our disposal.  
Now all I need to do is think of some "believable" reason why 8 mates have just decided to pop over !!!  

Go the Blues B)


----------



## Ross (25/5/05)

****GO YOU QUEENSLANDERS****


----------



## Mothballs (25/5/05)

[*COLOR=purple]Hear Hear, go the maroons*[/COLOR]


----------



## Gough (25/5/05)

The only good thing about you cane toads is your coach  


 Captain Dan and his magnificent BLUES will smash your lot... again. 

Go the Mighty Blues!

Shawn.


----------



## Beerpig (25/5/05)

There is only one thing better than NSW beating Qld

Living in Qld when it happens

Go the Blues


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (25/5/05)

*ahem*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MARROOONNNNSSSS!!!!!!!!!!

That should do it.
Catching up with the boys at the local, for a quiet night alcohol-wise (2 beers) but a loud night when Qld pip the blues 22-12.


----------



## Stagger (25/5/05)

GO THE BLUES


----------



## mje1980 (25/5/05)

GO THE BLUES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murray (25/5/05)

Should be a good game, this is the most balanced the teams have been on paper for a few years bow.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (25/5/05)

Murray said:


> Should be a good game, this is the most balanced the teams have been on paper for a few years bow.
> [post="60657"][/post]​



Hey, dont' be so bloody diplomatic!  Whose side are you on???


----------



## Murray (25/5/05)

Queenslander through and through.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (25/5/05)

Murray said:


> Queenslander through and through.
> [post="60662"][/post]​



Fan-blody-tastic, I'm pumped.


----------



## SteveSA (25/5/05)

Couldn't give a stuff who wins! Who gives a rats clacker about League anyway??!! h34r: 
As long as they belt the daylights out of each other I'll be happy  
Too bad SA doesn't get the telecast til 10.30pm :angry:


----------



## Gough (25/5/05)

Dunkel_Boy said:


> *ahem*
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MARROOONNNNSSSS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



OK then Dunkel, let's see how close we can get...

Score: 32-18 Blues
Top Try-Scorer: Gasnier
Man of the Match: Fitzgibbon
Top Tackler: Buderus

Whaddayareckon? :beerbang: 

Shawn.


----------



## Beerpig (25/5/05)

Sounds good to me, but that is 18 more points than I would like to see Queensland get

Cheers


----------



## Gough (25/5/05)

Beerpig said:


> Sounds good to me, but that is 18 more points than I would like to see Queensland get
> 
> Cheers
> [post="60670"][/post]​



You're right Beerpig, but I'm being generous 'cause their coach has had a hard year...  

Shawn.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (25/5/05)

22-12 Qld still

Berrigan top try scorer
Paul Bowman man of the match
Tackles... you're probably right about Buderus, but Thorn will come close after playing for the Crusaders on Friday night (this is a joke, but check out the Super 12 semi final pics on www.sportal.com.au) and Fitzgibbon will be up there.


----------



## TidalPete (25/5/05)

Duff said:


> I know this is a beer forum, etc., but tonight is one of the nights of the year where vital planning ahead to ensure the kegs are full, the gas is set just right, the TV screen is clean and the phone is unhooked for the first game of the 2005 State of Origin series.
> 
> Tune in to see the mighty Maroons again serve it up to the cockroaches who have taken 25 years to finally draw level with QLD in total games won. If you want to get ahead in the AHB Footy tipping comp, then be sure to get onto Oztips and select QLD.
> 
> ...



Right on! :super: Queensland Rules! ok. 
25 years to level the series with three times Queensland's population. Where would the Sydney clubs be without all their Qld players to help them beat the Broncos & the Cowboys???? h34r: 

Just another bit of Origin Night fun & stirring. :beer:


----------



## Jazman (25/5/05)

who cares it afl time pluse i rather watch union than nrl so th tahs better win


----------



## nonicman (25/5/05)

4 nil and it was a beautiful day today in Qld. Oh my God a try


----------



## Hoops (25/5/05)

12-Nil QLD - keep it up boys!


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (25/5/05)

Well I'm very annoyed... that Lockyer field goal ruined my prediction. Other than that, I was on track.

Jazman, I'm union through and through (I get frustrated every time I see players standing still in league) but 3 times a year I watch it.


----------



## nonicman (25/5/05)

Union man here too, born in NSW formulative years in NZ, if the All Blacks play Australia, something rises in the chest, even they're being beaten for years in a row the All Blacks bring something special out. With League, I'm slut for where I live. I played league for two years for Albion Park/Oak Flats Group 7 when I first came only because the Union was veiwed a game for toffs, not in my local area, and I'm not a toff. That forward pass game is no good, played ruck rover for my school in a Catholic school comp but was being penalised for digging the knee in during the jump, a cricketer's exercise routine. 

Edit: spelling and I have replaced "poofters" with "a cricketer's exercise routine", some of the AFL players are bigger than Ian Roberts who is alot bigger than me.

poofter = sensitive male no matter sexual preference

Great game good result


----------



## Gough (25/5/05)

Well played the Maroons. Deserved winners. Can't wait for the next game.

Go the Blues!

Shawn.


----------



## Doc (25/5/05)

Yes quite a finish to the game.
Can't really get interested in it though. A union follower through and through here. Didn't know what league was until Super League came along :lol:

Beers,
Doc

PS: Go the CRUSADERS


----------



## big d (25/5/05)

say it slowly

QUEENS

LAN

DER


hahahaha

great game though.


----------



## TidalPete (25/5/05)

nonicman said:


> With League, I'm slut for where I live. Ian Roberts



Nothing wrong with being a 'Rugger Bugger' nonicman. It's a great game & my first choice if there is no NRL so I suppose that I am a defacto 'Rugger Bugger'? As for Ian Roberts, who's he? Does he come from NSW. :blink: BTW, what's AFL??
From the half time score I was hoping that we would give them a Tin Hat but it was not to be. just happy that *Qld Rules Again*. That said, one swallow doesn't make a summer. It's going to be interesting. Trust a Bronco boy to save the day  
Oh Gee (not Andrew), I'm stirring again.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (25/5/05)

QUEENSLANDER ... QUEENSLANDER...


----------



## TidalPete (25/5/05)

Dunkel_Boy said:


> Jazman, I'm union through and through (I get frustrated every time I see players standing still in league)



DB,
Please explain the lineouts??? & all the kicks???   
Am I off topic here?


----------



## Duff (25/5/05)

A wonderful game of rugby league, my throat is a little sore so to speak...

Well done NSW, from 19 - 0 to the finish, all sets up well for game 2.

But the resolve will be the same....Queensland in 2005.

You don't know how much pride we have.


----------



## bradmcm (25/5/05)

SteveSA said:


> Couldn't give a stuff who wins! Who gives a rats clacker about League anyway??!!



Most of Australia doesn't.
10:30pm that's the earliest I've heard a rugby game being broadcast. Usually
it's 1am or something like that. It must rate slightly higher than Guthy Renker
infomercials though.

Channel 9 had McLeods Daughters and CSI.


----------



## TidalPete (25/5/05)

Duff said:


> A wonderful game of rugby league, my throat is a little sore so to speak...
> 
> Well done NSW, from 19 - 0 to the finish, all sets up well for game 2.
> 
> ...



I concur Duff,  but hasten to add that NSW does not have a monopoly on pride. I used to sit in the old Frank bourke Stand at Lang Park from '79 back & just about cry every time Qld was done over by a NSW side that was stacked with the cream of Qld talent. We can thank the late senator Ron Mc Cauliffe for the State of Origin. Vale Ron. :beer: 

too old, too one-eyed, too many memories???? h34r:

Edited spelling errors.


----------



## nonicman (25/5/05)

I was almost physically ill when I went back to NZ last and saw the All Blacks play on TV and they had adverts and not just at half time.


----------



## TidalPete (25/5/05)

nonicman said:


> I was almost physically ill when I went back to NZ last and saw the All Blacks play on TV and they had adverts and not just at half time.
> [post="60777"][/post]​



That's the price we pay for 'Free to Air TV' nonicman. have you seen those sliding commercials in between ads? h34r: . Roll on the revolution. :angry:


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (25/5/05)

Oh how good it is to be a QUEENSLANDER!

In short, the one difference is there is a constant battle for possession. Lineouts and scrums mean "Yeah, we should give it to the other guys, but you still have a chance to get it back."... constant battle for possession. Kicks are all about territory. I'll leave it at that.

Oh, by the way, did you see that union play?
Crocker's try... that's right, it's called an ANGLE, seemed to take everyone by surprise.


----------



## Murray (26/5/05)

bradmcm said:


> SteveSA said:
> 
> 
> > Couldn't give a stuff who wins! Who gives a rats clacker about League anyway??!!
> ...




We can't help it if the rest of the country are too slow to be able to follow more than one code.


----------



## nonicman (26/5/05)




----------



## Murray (26/5/05)

Dunkel_Boy said:


> Oh how good it is to be a QUEENSLANDER!



 



> In short, the one difference is there is a constant battle for possession. Lineouts and scrums mean "Yeah, we should give it to the other guys, but you still have a chance to get it back."... constant battle for possession. Kicks are all about territory. I'll leave it at that.



I would like to see more of a battle for possession in league, though rugby scrums haven't seen much winning against the feed in recent years either. I'd love for the raking the ball in the play the ball to come back to league.



> Oh, by the way, did you see that union play?
> Crocker's try... that's right, it's called an ANGLE, seemed to take everyone by surprise.
> [post="60780"][/post]​



Those angles are used quite often in league. They are effective against a lazy defence but are shut down pretty easily if the defenders are on their game.


----------



## dickTed (26/5/05)

I heard it in the next room last night, until I went and turned the TV off.

The most interesting thing about it was that they mentioned there's a brewery next door to the footy ground.


----------



## Gerard_M (26/5/05)

The result wasn't great but the field looked like it was it great shape. Well done Duff, you really know your shit, or fertiliser in this case.
It seems like game 2 is so far away
Gerard


----------



## berto (26/5/05)

Oh, by the way, did you see that union play?
Crocker's try... that's right, it's called an ANGLE, seemed to take everyone by surprise.


The only reason it worked was that unfortunately NSW was playing rugby defence. An inability to tackle. A marvel in the game of union


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (26/5/05)

berto said:


> Oh, by the way, did you see that union play?
> Crocker's try... that's right, it's called an ANGLE, seemed to take everyone by surprise.
> 
> 
> ...



I hope the irony isn't lost on you. I lost count of how many times I saw people try to hug the ballcarrier's face, and then started dancing along with him, then two of his mates would join in and do the old 'flop' which seems to be so popular.

Inside passes are meant to be good too, but they, with angles, only really work if the receiving player is at speed and the guy who passes it has good timing. You're half right about the defense, but it still beats the hell out of lazily passing down the line to flat-footed players.


----------



## TidalPete (10/6/05)

View attachment 2872


nonicman said:


> [post="60826"][/post]​



SOO ------------- 5 sleeps to go. :super: 

Nonicman, your snap looks familiar.


----------



## Doc (6/7/05)

Go the Blues


----------



## PeterS (6/7/05)

Doc said:


> Go the Blues
> [post="66359"][/post]​



Is that a New Style Doc?. I looked up the BJCP guidelines and I could not find it. Or is it somewhat related to Scotish or Irish. I like the Green myself..


----------



## tonydav (6/7/05)

14-0 woohoo


----------



## tonydav (6/7/05)

and as I typed 14-0, they're in again. 18-0, kick to come. Woohoo again!!! Go hard with the kick Joey!!


----------



## Doc (6/7/05)

Peter Shane said:


> Is that a New Style Doc?. I looked up the BJCP guidelines and I could not find it. Or is it somewhat related to Scotish or Irish. I like the Green myself..
> [post="66360"][/post]​



It could be if you used the current batch of Powells Organic Malt


----------



## Linz (6/7/05)

And WHERE are those noisy QUEENSlanders???


----------



## tonydav (6/7/05)

28-0 and all's quiet.....


----------



## tonydav (6/7/05)

32-0 and getting really quiet


----------



## tonydav (6/7/05)

32-6. Ahh well, won't hold that against them


----------



## tonydav (6/7/05)

32-10 final score. Good to see the blues boys were good sports and let them leave the field with their pants on :lol:.


----------



## Beerpig (6/7/05)

There is only one thing better than NSW winning the State of Origin

Living in Queensland when it happens

Go the Blues!


----------



## BRAD T (6/7/05)

Amazing how many Knights or ex Knights are in the Blues Squad and they have only won once this season so far. At least the Knights coach has had 2 wins!!


----------



## Hoops (6/7/05)

You can all go and a grab a spoon and eat my arse!


----------



## TidalPete (6/7/05)

Hoops said:


> You can all go and a grab a spoon and eat my arse!
> [post="66405"][/post]​



I repeat my earlier statement: Population-wise --- Qld 1- NSW 3 (not counting the wetbacks up here).
25 years to overtake the *REAL THING*. Doesn't that say it all? :beerbang: roll on '06.

:beer:


----------



## Gough (7/7/05)

BRAD T said:


> Amazing how many Knights or ex Knights are in the Blues Squad and they have only won once this season so far. At least the Knights coach has had 2 wins!!
> [post="66402"][/post]​



And didn't our boys play well!!!!! :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Arise Sir Joey, the new King  

Go you Mighty Knights/Blues

Shawn.


----------



## nonicman (7/7/05)

Roy and HG thought the Ref was cheating and the game not worth watching.


----------



## Borret (7/7/05)

I have always been amazed at how a nation can argue about the seniority of the states based soley on a bunch of meatheads who are quareling about which part of a paddock a chunk of pig skin should belong. I still don't see the logic of this notion.

Flame suit on

Borret


----------



## Snow (7/7/05)

Borret said:


> I have always been amazed at how a nation can argue about the seniority of the states based soley on a bunch of meatheads who are quareling about which part of a paddock a chunk of pig skin should belong. I still don't see the logic of this notion.
> 
> Flame suit on
> 
> ...



Because it makes more sense than politics!  

- Snow


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/7/05)

Have you ever watched 80 minutes of debating in Parliment <_< , give me a bunch of meat heads in a paddock with a pig skin any day. It seems to make more sense :huh: .

Andrew


----------



## Gough (7/7/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Have you ever watched 80 minutes of debating in Parliment <_< , give me a bunch of meat heads in a paddock with a pig skin any day. It seems to make more sense :huh: .
> 
> Andrew
> [post="66470"][/post]​




Aint that the truth  

Shawn.


----------



## Borret (7/7/05)

Gough said:


> AndrewQLD said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever watched 80 minutes of debating in Parliment , give me a bunch of meat heads in a paddock with a pig skin any day. It seems to make more sense :huh: .
> ...



But have you ever watched parliament with slow motion replays and cheer girls.  Would probably be on par if handled the same way. However I hate politics more than footy. :angry: 
.
Cheers

Borret :blink:


----------



## TidalPete (5/7/06)

QUEEEEENSLAND  :super: :super: :super: 

Population (Including wetbacks) = 1\3 NSW 

Edit --- text.

Thommo,

The only way NSW has ever won an origin is by sheer weight of numbers (Read 'depth') Not being unsporting, just factual.




:beer:


----------



## Thommo (5/7/06)

TidalPete said:


> QUEEEEENSLAND :super: :super: :super:
> 
> Population (Including wetbacks) = 1\3 NSW
> 
> ...




We had to let you win this year to keep Origin alive.


----------



## Trent (5/7/06)

Hmmm
We nearly got away with it. If only the video ref could have found a way to disallow Lockyer's try...
All the best
A very disappointed, and disillusioned Trent (if only my QLD mates would stop sending me texts to rub it in)


----------



## Ross (5/7/06)

It doesn't get any better than that


----------



## bindi (5/7/06)

We had to let you win this year to keep Origin alive.
[/quote]

You're joking!


----------



## browndog (5/7/06)

well done QLD, I have to swallow my pride and say *you deserved it*

cheers

Browndog


----------



## stephen (5/7/06)

Trent said:


> Hmmm
> We nearly got away with it. If only the video ref could have found a way to disallow Lockyer's try...
> All the best
> A very disappointed, and disillusioned Trent (if only my QLD mates would stop sending me texts to rub it in)


There, there Trent. 

Without gloating, my avatar should give you an idea of my allegiance for the game of football some other states may not recognise.

End gloat.

Steve


----------



## Jase (5/7/06)

Congrats to the queenslanders !!!!!

All in all, a very scrappy series though, bring on 2007. I don't think Gasnier will ever wear no 6 again.......ever.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## matti (5/7/06)

The spirit lives on
:super: 
Not even the video referree could spoil this one.....
Sorry Blue here they come again


----------



## mje1980 (6/7/06)

As a NSW supporter, even i thought they desreved to win. That's why origin is so great, even with the ref on your side they still get up!!!. Seriously, that video ref was the worst ref i have evr seen, and it ruined a good game. If nsw had've won it would've been a disgrace. But, it means next year will be awesome!.


----------



## Duff (6/7/06)

No one can say we didn't deserve that one.

Next up, the Wallabies smashing the All Blacks Saturday night :beerbang:


----------



## Paul H (6/7/06)

"State of Origin is far too important to be decided by footballers"


----------



## Gerard_M (6/7/06)

QLD did a great job. Steve Clark & the video ref did a great job of keeping NSW in the game.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gough (6/7/06)

Why did the coach 'rest' Buderus in the second half??? :angry: No Buderus, no structure for NSW in attack and big holes in defence. Not even he could stop Hodgson throwing _that_ pass though... 

Well done QLD...

Shawn.


----------



## Trent (6/7/06)

I was listening to Roy and HG, so I was wondering where the hell Buderus was. Even as a very one eyed blues supporter, I have to say the best team won on the night. But I woulda taken it if we won (wrong as it would been). Before game 2, the media was calling it the worst QLD side ever. I have a feeling they got the wrong state with that call...
All the best
Trent
PS Maybe it is the Johns factor. Any team that usually has Johns, has a hard time winning when he is not there, despite quality players. Bizarre.


----------



## Finite (6/7/06)

that ref was a deadset knob.

QLD deserved to win...and were going to the whole time. I mean how can u not with schif and mogg!!


----------



## Screwtop (6/7/06)

Not the video ref's fault, the ref had already called play on after the absolutely bloody obvious knock on, so all the video ref was called on to judge was the try.



> All in all, a very scrappy series


Didn't know we had Guss Gould on here!


Still we won even with 14 men on the blue team.


----------



## Duff (23/5/07)

It's back.....

Although I've let my side down this year by having practically no HB in the fridge  Don't know how long I'll last on my 9.5% H-Bomb :blink: Will have to venture to the bottle shop on the way home.

Anyway,

Go you Queenslanders

And for the viewing pleasure of those in Melbourne, it can be seen live this year.

:super:


----------



## yardy (23/5/07)

*GO THE BLUES 


*


----------



## ale_snail (23/5/07)

*GO THE BLUES 
*


----------



## SJW (23/5/07)

GO THE BLUES


----------



## Murray (23/5/07)

Looking forward to seeing Qld crush NSW. Glad channel nein have it live here for once.


----------



## therook (23/5/07)

Sounds a good night to catch up on some old repeats of Neighbours or finish that jumper i was knitting.

AFL rules....  

But go the Storm reps

Rook


----------



## tarlox (23/5/07)

*GO THE BLUES *


----------



## Franko (23/5/07)

Go The Blues


----------



## Brooksy (23/5/07)

*CARN TH' BLUES!!*


Duff!! Gitunna th' 'ouse! goo orn git!

Bl**dy Sydneysiders barracking for those maroon mongrels... :lol: :lol: 

All I want is a great game. Got plenty of supplies, just no fridge space.... :angry: :lol:


----------



## Bobby (23/5/07)

C'MON SYDNEY!! 

oops wrong code...


----------



## Duff (24/5/07)

*cough*

 

It's a beautiful day in Sydney today.

Even better being a Queenslander living in Sydney.


----------



## Gerard_M (24/5/07)

It is a beautiful day in Sydney everyday! If you live anywhere else in the world you are deadset camping out!

Didn't really enjoy the 2nd half, although the beer was still as good as in the 1st half. Price really lead the way up front for QLD, & NSW didn't have an answer. I thought Mullen did OK & hope they stick by him.
OK so now it is time to get the supplies restocked for Game II.

cheers
Gerard


----------



## yardy (24/5/07)

yardy said:


> *GO THE BLUES
> 
> 
> *



*BUGGER !*


----------



## Trent (24/5/07)

Wow
We really snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. The NSW kicking game was atrocious (sp?), they are gonna have to do something special if they wanna beat qld next time round. I reckon the turning point in the game was the first few sets of 6 from NSW in the 2nd half, with terrible last tackle options. Just invited the maroons back into the game. Hopefully they can learn from their mistakes, and come out alot better next time round.
Fingers crossed
Trent


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/07)

The silence is deafening :lol: :lol: 


*IT'S HARD TO BE HUMBLE WHEN YOU'RE A QUEENSLANDER MULTIPLIED X 20. :lol:  *  
The wailing that I heard on my morning walk after SOO1 was the moans & groans of all the expatriot cockies that have moved up here (millions of them without a doubt?). 
I fully expect the wails, etc to be a lot louder in the morning & I am thinking of wearing earmuffs.


:beer:


----------



## jimmysuperlative (13/6/07)

*QUEENSLANDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boingk (13/6/07)

Yeah, we sucked. Really, with a game like that out there - we don't deserve to win. Which is the truely sad part in my opinion. That, and we aren't all watching Union...

B)


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> The silence is deafening.
> 
> 
> *IT'S HARD TO BE HUMBLE WHEN YOU'RE A QUEENSLANDER MULTIPLIED X 20. :lol:  *
> ...



Sorry fellas, I just can't help it. :lol: 

Maybe, just maybe, I may regret this next year???? Bloody well hope I don't?

:beer:


----------



## Tony (13/6/07)

geee the 3rd match will be a big rating show in NSW wont it.

I recon re-runs of the bredy bunch would rate higher 

cheers and well done canetoad shit heads  hehe

next year!!!!!!


----------



## mayzi (13/6/07)

Was there a game on tonight???? I didn't realise the Wallabies were playing...... oh you guys like that other code


----------



## TidalPete (13/6/07)

Tony said:


> geee the 3rd match will be a big rating show in NSW wont it.
> 
> I reckon re-runs of the Brady bunch would rate higher
> 
> ...



Thanks Tonie (ha ha),

Qld won in a tight game. The Brady bunch may have given us a little more opposition if they were eating spinach??--- Joking all you NSW fellas?  

I hope with all my heart that loosing the 2007 SOO will not result in more wetbacks slipping over the border. :lol: 

:beer:


----------



## mayzi (13/6/07)

If you put a big condom on a big cock and a small condom on a small cock, what do you put on a soft cock????
.
.
.
A maroon jumper. 
.
.
.
Why do the QLD team wear maroon shorts?
.
.
.
.
so you can't tell who amongst them has their rags. (sorry a bot tasteless I know)


----------



## Duff (14/6/07)

Mayzi said:


> If you put a big condom on a big cock and a small condom on a small cock, what do you put on a soft cock????
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Knob.


Will be a great day down here today Pete, about the only time that it is enjoyable living in Sydney.....

the day after Queensland win a State of Origin series :super:


----------



## Murray (14/6/07)

Good to see Qld win in Sydney, been a long time since that happened. I hope they have a game down here next year.


----------



## T.D. (14/6/07)

I guess its only fair to let the Queenslanders brag a bit. After all its not too often they get the opportunity...   

Duff, I hear UQ has quite a good Ag department... :lol:


----------



## Barramundi (14/6/07)

Go MAROONS , as a victorian there isnt much better than seeing a bunch of over cocky NSW'ers get beaten on their own soil....


----------



## redgums500 (14/6/07)

Heard that the NRL has set up a support line for depressed NSW players and supporters.

the phone number is 1800 2020.

Again thats 1800 2 NIL 2 NIL !!!!  


Thank God for Rugby Union

Redgums


----------



## jimmysuperlative (14/6/07)

...classic !!!


----------



## Duff (14/6/07)

T.D. said:


> Duff, I hear UQ has quite a good Ag department... :lol:



An All Grain department?


----------



## jimmysuperlative (4/7/07)

*QUEENSLANDER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Trent (4/7/07)

Maybe you guys will take pity on us for the night, and make us feel a little better about ourselves? God knows we need it at the moment. I mean, hell, we do have a north queensland coach running our show...
T.


----------



## winkle (4/7/07)

Trent said:


> Maybe you guys will take pity on us for the night, and make us feel a little better about ourselves? God knows we need it at the moment. I mean, hell, we do have a north queensland coach running our show...
> T.



At least he's not Gus the wonder dog.


----------



## Duff (4/7/07)

Trent said:


> Maybe you guys will take pity on us for the night, and make us feel a little better about ourselves? God knows we need it at the moment. I mean, hell, we do have a north queensland coach running our show...
> T.



Let me sleep on that....



Zzzzzzzzz......



*NO!!!!!*


Love - D.


----------



## Trent (4/7/07)

PLEASE!!!!
We need some sort of encouragement to go back next year. Weren't they telling us at the start of last year that NSW was gonna dominate for the next 5 years or so? Shows what they knew. 
All the best, and good luck for tonight. One of us is gonna need it...
Trent.


----------



## matti (4/7/07)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
worst series thus far
Even though i'd like it to make a clean sweep.


----------



## Duff (21/5/08)

The annual bump has arrived from a thread started 3 years ago...........  

*QUEENSLANDER!!!!!*

Port Douglas is packed. This joint is going to go off when the mighty maroons wipe the floor with the cockroaches tonight :beerbang: 

:beer:


----------



## olskoolsoulja (21/5/08)

I just sent a set of NSW rego plates back and attached a set of sunshine state plates . Couldn,t bring my self to get Queensland the smart state Plates.. (toads and cockroaches by the hundreds up here never seen a roach down south WTF .. should be NSW there gst gives us cheaper petrol lol)



Go the Blues.


----------



## SJW (21/5/08)

Go the BLUE'S


----------



## schooey (21/5/08)

Go the Blues!

(It's really small to reflect the confidence level)

Billy Slater running off Cameron Smith late in each half.. oh dear


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/5/08)

Go the Blues

It's really small to reflect the fact I live in Queensland and wish to remain anonymous :lol:


----------



## Franko (21/5/08)

Go The Blues​


----------



## bindi (21/5/08)

Guess which side 

Never 
Should
Win 

:lol:


----------



## winkle (21/5/08)

Might just have to crack a few Irish *RED*s tonight.
Go the TOADS. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount (21/5/08)

*GO TOADS!!!*

:beerbang:


----------



## Cracka (21/5/08)

h34r: h34r: 









Nah, just kidding. GO THE BLUES


----------



## Duff (21/5/08)

B)


----------



## matti (21/5/08)

Goto go with the passion
QLD123Any time any day
Not a betting man but expect NSW to get up by 2pts  

14-12

ps I hope I am wrong.


----------



## InCider (21/5/08)

Carn the Blues!


----------



## Linz (21/5/08)

If the cane toads get up this year Im going to start drinking XXXX gold.....

Go the Blues!!!!


Go Gaz, Coops and Hornby!!!


----------



## domfergo (21/5/08)

linz is on the right track


GO THE DRAGONS.....

oh and the blues!!!!!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/5/08)

Linz said:


> If the cane toads get up this year Im going to start drinking XXXX gold.....



Do not even think that dirty thought again !

Even in defeat, I won't touch that stuff !


----------



## leeboy (21/5/08)

There will be a few toads up north crying in about 3 hours time!!

Queeries
Loose
Dismally


----------



## Franko (21/5/08)

I will commemorate this years winners with a beer label 


Go the blues


Franko


----------



## Millet Man (21/5/08)

I'm a Victorian but I did live in NSW longer than I lived in QLD so go the BLUES.


----------



## Ross (21/5/08)

* Go You QUEENSLANDERS!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## the_purple_dragon (21/5/08)

COME ON QUEENSLAND
SMASH THE BLUES
The best thing to come out of NSW is the flight back to QLD


----------



## InCider (21/5/08)

Franko said:


> I will commemorate this years winners with a beer label
> 
> 
> Go the blues
> ...




There will be about 400 AHB Members change that change their avatar to it! :lol:


----------



## Murray (21/5/08)

Go Qld!


----------



## bulp (21/5/08)

The only three times a year the NRL can fill a stadium :lol: 
  
GO THE AFL h34r: 

Living in QLD at the moment so for safety reasons go maroons


----------



## reg (21/5/08)

WASNT THE STATE OF ORIGIN PLAYED A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO?????????


AHHHH RUGBY.......THE GAME WHERE ONE GUY PUSHES TWO GUYS HEADS UP THREE GUYS ARSESSSSSSS



I WANT TO GO FORWARD SO LETS THROW IT BACKWARDS.

  :lol: B)


----------



## Murray (21/5/08)

Ah, code warriors, how boring.


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/5/08)

Go The Blues

 

Hmmm maybe some of the brew shops could start a competition....Nsw Vs Qld... and who wins / looses offers discounts etc to the opposition or something like that....could be a fun way to increase interstate business.

Pok


----------



## TidalPete (21/5/08)

Duff said:


> The annual bump has arrived from a thread started 3 years ago...........
> 
> *QUEENSLANDER!!!!!*
> Port Douglas is packed. This joint is going to go off when the mighty maroons wipe the floor with the cockroaches tonight



Well said Duff. :super: 

As the Father of State of Origin the late Senator Ron McAuliffe said in 1980 -----

IT'S HARD TO BE HUMBLE WHEN YOU'RE A QUEENSLANDER


 GO QUEENSLAND!

TP :beer:


----------



## InCider (21/5/08)

TRY! Blues 6 to nil.


----------



## Franko (21/5/08)

Try 10-nil


----------



## InCider (21/5/08)

InCider said:


> TRY! Blues 6 to nil.


* 1

10 Nil! : 

*jinx* Nice one Franco!


----------



## Franko (21/5/08)

TRY 14-0​


----------



## domfergo (21/5/08)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Murray (21/5/08)

Congratulations to NSW.


----------



## Franko (21/5/08)

Halftime NSW 14- QLD 4​


----------



## Pumpy (21/5/08)

Franko ,

Dont upset Ross he might piddle in your hops 


pumpy


----------



## Franko (21/5/08)

Pumpy said:


> Franko ,
> 
> Dont upset Ross he might piddle in your hops
> 
> ...



didn't think of that


----------



## Murray (21/5/08)

Piss in his hops, Ross.


----------



## Ross (21/5/08)

Murray said:


> Piss in his hops, Ross.




B) ......


----------



## Screwtop (21/5/08)

Not lookin too good at HT. But good to see Willy is excelling at his best move, losing the ball.


----------



## TidalPete (21/5/08)

Ross said:


> B) ......



Fart in his specialty grains. :lol: 
Just do it Rossco! 
he will never know. :lol: 

It's not over 'til it's over. 

Win or loose --------- IT'S HARD TO BE HUMBLE WHEN YOU'RE A BORN & BRED QUEENSLANDER & NOT A WETBACK.



TP :beer:


----------



## Adamt (21/5/08)

Al Brough won Spicks and Specks!! What game are you guys watching...


----------



## domfergo (21/5/08)

You put a large condom on a large c*ck
you put a medium condom on a medium c*ck

so what do you put on a soft c*ck???

a QLD JERSEY!!!!!


GO THE BLUES


----------



## Murray (21/5/08)

It's not looking good.


----------



## Franko (21/5/08)

NSW 18 - QLD 4​


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/5/08)

Murray said:


> It's not looking good.



Your right its looking fantastic


----------



## Murray (21/5/08)

Yeah, yeah. Well played from NSW, your defence has been incredible.


----------



## Ross (21/5/08)

Yep....a fair result  well played guys...

cheers ross


----------



## Insight (21/5/08)

Pumpy said:


> Franko ,
> 
> Dont upset Ross he might piddle in your hops
> 
> ...



Jesus, and I just put an order through with a NSW postal address! For the record I am from Perth and don't for the life of me understand why you should have to give the ball back after 5 tackles. And don't even get me started on whatever passes for a scrum in this game...


----------



## Franko (21/5/08)

NSW 18 - QLD 10​


----------



## Franko (21/5/08)

Fulltime​
NSW 18 - QLD 10​

1 Down 1 to go​​


----------



## Barramundi (21/5/08)

read in the melbourne age yesterday the NRL are looking at bringing Origin Games to melbourne due to the lack of crowd support in sydney , apparently they cant fill that LITTLE stadium up in Homebush


----------



## Lobsta (21/5/08)

queensland's problem tonight was that we couldnt pass a bloody ball. we had israel out on the wing, but we couldnt string enough passes together to get the ball to him... with the way we played tonight, we would probably have trouble passing WIND, let alone a FOOTBALL...


----------



## floppinab (21/5/08)

Barramundi said:


> read in the melbourne age yesterday the NRL are looking at bringing Origin Games to melbourne due to the lack of crowd support in sydney , apparently they cant fill that LITTLE stadium up in Homebush



I reckon one of the "big wings" was nearly completely empty tonight Neddy. Lucky to be more than 60k there based on that. We had nearly 40k there on Sunday to see the Swans make a mess of the Bombers.


----------



## matti (21/5/08)

Nsw muscled us out.
Even with a couple of decision that should have gone Qld's way couldn't have stopped NSW tonight.
(Referring to a meter forward pass and loss of scrum feed from thge Blues in 1st half)

League is a funny game and dummy half really lived up to its name in the QLD side tonight.
What Bloody dummy.... then again.... you can't receive a ball standing on your heals, no wonder the dummy held on to the ball.

Over all Nsw too good in an entertaining Game.
Luv the League 
can't wait for Game 2
They will blow the Blue back south
Go the Maroons


----------



## Screwtop (21/5/08)

Bugger!!!


----------



## Screwtop (21/5/08)

Lobsta said:


> queensland's problem tonight was that we couldnt pass a bloody ball. we had israel out on the wing, but we couldnt string enough passes together to get the ball to him... with the way we played tonight, we would probably have trouble passing WIND, let alone a FOOTBALL...



+1


----------



## Paul H (21/5/08)

Now my favourite part............... the queenslanders whinging & whining like babies.


----------



## browndog (21/5/08)

Well done the Blues, just goes to show what the "underdog status" does for a team. I thought my Dragons made a good account of themselves and I have to mention the Ref, He stayed out of it and let the game flow, there were a heap of play the balls on both sides that he could have penalised. I thought it was a good origin match and look forward to the toads_ trying_ to make ammends in game 2.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Murray (21/5/08)

Paul H said:


> Now my favourite part............... the queenslanders whinging & whining like babies.



This comment defines the support of Origin. Qlders in this thread have been gracious and have restrained comments to their own side's failings, yet NSW supporters have to come out with comments like this. Ah well, what can we expect, flame away, but well played to your team.


----------



## Paul H (21/5/08)

Murray said:


> This comment defines the support of Origin. Qlders in this thread have been gracious and have restrained comments to their own side's failings, yet NSW supporters have to come out with comments like this. Ah well, what can we expect, flame away, but well played to your team.



Sorry I wasn't referring to the fine folks on this board just the popular media in general.


----------



## Murray (21/5/08)

Paul H said:


> Sorry I wasn't referring to the fine folks on this board just the popular media in general.



Fair enough, sorry I lashed out!


----------



## Duff (22/5/08)

Paul H said:


> Sorry I wasn't referring to the fine folks on this board just the popular media in general.



Don't worry about it Paul. We'll be doing the same when we win Game 2


----------



## Trent (22/5/08)

As a New South Welshman, I heartily support the QLD selectors decision to omit Scott Prince from the team - best move they made, if ya ask me (at least from our point of view!). No doubt the maroons wont play so badly in game 2, but I sure hope the blues play as good.
Why do they make us wait 3 weeks between games now? Bastardo's.
T.


----------



## bconnery (22/5/08)

Even though QLD in the second half, or much of the match, looked out of the game, as a long time NSW supporter there's always that sinking feeling in the pit of your stomach when they start to get a small amount of a roll on.

What I felt was heartening from a NSW point of view was that they didn't allow QLD to get that momentum, they kept going, QLD style, for the whole game. 

And Hunt at 6? When you have 3 other better options that could be taken straight of the bat?
I mean Inglis plays 6 for his club, Thurston used to play 6 and Prince would have done a better job...
Hunt may have defended brilliantly but he was too knackered to pass the ball...

A surprising lack of "stink" considering all the talk...


----------



## Cracka (11/6/08)

nudge





Time to fire er up again


----------



## therook (11/6/08)

Thank God for 4 other free to air stations

Waiting for the backlash  

Go Aussie Rules


Actually watch a good show called Insight on SBS last night had Nick Far Jones and a Drug user by the name of Craig Fields on it...interesting story.

Rook


----------



## SJW (11/6/08)

Blue's to win AGAIN tonight.


----------



## sponge (11/6/08)

SJW said:


> Blue's to win AGAIN tonight.



well thats a given....


up the dragons!!


----------



## drsmurto (11/6/08)

therook said:


> Thank God for 4 other free to air stations
> 
> Waiting for the backlash
> 
> ...



I'm hearing ya Rook. Watching grown men sticking fingers up each others dates does nothing for me........


----------



## Duff (11/6/08)

You guys need to give yourself a dead set uppercut.

*Cheers.*


----------



## TidalPete (11/6/08)

I will not be commenting on SOO tonight. It is unnecessary anyway as you should all know all know my leanings by now.  

I am afraid that I seem to have upset certain prominent (???) people on this Forum with my comments on invasion in another thread even if it was all tongue-in-cheek & in good fun. :lol: So much for free speech & democracy.  

I may not agree with what you say
But will fight to the death your right to say it ---- Voltaire on democracy & free speech 


Shaping up,
TP :beer:


----------



## InCider (11/6/08)

Go Blues!

I'm just waiting for a parochial Queenslander to put up a post about well, Queenland!

still waiting.. 

press any key to continue......

:lol:

You beat to me to it Pete!


----------



## NickB (11/6/08)

CARN THE BOMBERS.....





NRL....WHAT THE F**K IS THAT????????

***Flame suit on***









 

B)



Nah, as an adopted QLDer, I'm hoping the Maroons SMASH the Wannabees....


----------



## staggalee (11/6/08)

therook said:


> Thank God for 4 other free to air stations
> 
> Waiting for the backlash
> 
> ...



LOL-It`s Farr Jones, you imbo, FARR Jones!
Go the Qld`rs.


----------



## Duff (11/6/08)

*16-0
*


----------



## Trent (11/6/08)

16-0 to the blues, I hope? :lol:
There have been a couple of dodgy ref decisions (the "2 forward passes and one knock on" passage of play the worst), but I am astounded at the form turnaround. QLD have played a near flawless half, I can only hope that Craig Bellamy has a very good speech up his sleeve.
Go the blues
Trent


----------



## schooey (11/6/08)

Not taking anything away from the maroons, they were well dominant, but isn't it weird that there was no replay at all of that passage of play. Absolutely nada except for the bit right at the end that led to the penalty.

I don't care who wins or loses, but when the NRL start dictating to the TV networks to not make the refs look bad, it dtracts from the whole game. It's happened a lot this year. As much as I dislike Phil Gould for some of his crapola, at least he doesnt tow the sponsorship line and he calls the refs as he sees them.


----------



## Ross (11/6/08)

:icon_chickcheers: QUEENSLANDER 30 - ZIP :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Trent (11/6/08)

Yeah, Schooey
I was in the dunny at half time, so I wasnt sure if there was absolutely no replay on that play, but I was a bit miffed about it. Not as miffed as I am at Craig Bellamy's half-time speech (disclaimer - it may not have actually been these words) "Right fella's, I want you all to stand as close as possible to the middle of the park when you are in defence. If we are in attack, for god's sake, DON'T pass the ball. If you accidentally do, give yerself an uppercut. And Willie - make sure you drop the ball whenever it comes near you."
Full points to queensland, though, they played very well. Just a pity NSW played like the maroons did in the first match. Could this be a game 3 ticket sale conspiracy?  If only the blues could play with the same passion and pride as the cane toads...
All the best
Trent


----------



## Duff (11/6/08)

Trent said:


> 16-0 to the blues, I hope? :lol:
> There have been a couple of dodgy ref decisions (the "2 forward passes and one knock on" passage of play the worst), but I am astounded at the form turnaround. QLD have played a near flawless half, I can only hope that Craig Bellamy has a very good speech up his sleeve.
> Go the blues
> Trent






schooey said:


> Not taking anything away from the maroons, they were well dominant, but isn't it weird that there was no replay at all of that passage of play. Absolutely nada except for the bit right at the end that led to the penalty.
> 
> I don't care who wins or loses, but when the NRL start dictating to the TV networks to not make the refs look bad, it dtracts from the whole game. It's happened a lot this year. As much as I dislike Phil Gould for some of his crapola, at least he doesnt tow the sponsorship line and he calls the refs as he sees them.




Blah blah blah blah.........



Another outstanding game from Willie, only 3 or 4 dropped balls tonight. He's definately on the improve.


----------



## Lobsta (11/6/08)

yeah, he really should hire a PR agent or something to vet his press releases. PRETTY GOOD FOR A BUNCH OF REDNECKS!!!!!!

*GO QUEENSLAND!!!!*


----------



## schooey (11/6/08)

yeah yeah... gloat while yah's can... <_< 

Had to have a giggle when the commentators said tonights score equalled the biggest margin in SOO. they must have forgotten about that cold Sydney night of June 7 2000, when 56000 odd fans watched Ryan Girdler score a hat trick in a 56-16 win to the mighty Blues..

*dons flamesuit*


----------



## sponge (11/6/08)

Next game.... NSW should just play the full dragons team


We'd win at least 22-0


AT LEAST.....


----------



## matti (11/6/08)

Being ex Swede, not yet comitted Australian, living in NSW (naughty me) going for Queensland,,, 
QLD  1-1 NSW

Cannot wait for the third ....


----------



## Tony (11/6/08)

From a dedicated NSW boy............ blue skin!

QLD deserved to win that.......... they were the better side on the night!

we had nothing. there were no timmy brashers, no andrew johns, no play makers, no great footy.

it was all run it and get tackeled for 90 min. At least the Qld's showed some flare!

But i will say i was not happy with the ref! I felt he made some bad decisions, and while they would not have really changed the game (QLD were going to win from thre start) i still felt he showed poor form!

the "refs call try"............. come on............ he was lucky to make it to the line and there was a blue hand under the ball........ what ever happened to benifit of the doubt?

on to game 3............... its going to be a ripper!

cheers


----------



## Ross (11/6/08)

Tony said:


> the "refs call try"............. come on............ he was lucky to make it to the line and there was a blue hand under the ball........ what ever happened to benifit of the doubt?
> 
> cheers



Benefit of the doubt goes with the attacking player & hence the try  


that aside...the ref was on the spot & saw it grounded...his question to the video ref was, did he loose the ball....

cheers Ross....& bring on the decider


----------



## Tony (11/6/08)

Ross said:


> that aside...the ref was on the spot & saw it grounded



Yah goes with the rest of his decisions.......


----------



## browndog (11/6/08)

schooey said:


> yeah yeah... gloat while yah's can... <_<
> 
> Had to have a giggle when the commentators said tonights score equalled the biggest margin in SOO. they must have forgotten about that cold Sydney night of June 7 2000, when 56000 odd fans watched Ryan Girdler score a hat trick in a 56-16 win to the mighty Blues..
> 
> *dons flamesuit*



Have to agree there schooey, I thought "am I the only person that remembers that game? :blink: "
At least it sets the scene for a classic third game, lets hope the Ref does not stuff it for either side.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (11/6/08)

TidalPete said:


> I will not be commenting on SOO tonight. It is unnecessary anyway as you should all know all know my leanings by now.
> 
> I am afraid that I seem to have upset certain prominent (???) people on this Forum with my comments on invasion in another thread even if it was all tongue-in-cheek & in good fun. :lol: So much for free speech & democracy.
> 
> ...







Doing my best to shape up or ship out in the context ot being tossed out of AHB without any regards for the democratic process.


 GO QUEENSLAND

,
TP :beer:


PS --- Admin, Will PM you if required? -----TP


----------



## Murray (12/6/08)

Great game Qld. Rolls reversed from the previous game. Having Prince handle play direction and kicking and letting Thurston run was a masterstoke. NSW defence didn't give the inexperienced Wallace the same platform as in the first game.

Here is hoping for a similar Qld performance in the decider!


----------



## staggalee (12/6/08)

Why the Blue`s didn`t set themselves for a field goal in the last 10 minutes is beyond me. 30-1 would look a lot better than 30-0. :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## SJW (12/6/08)

> yeah, he really should hire a PR agent or something to vet his press releases. PRETTY GOOD FOR A BUNCH OF REDNECKS!!!!!!



They did play good "FOR A BUNCH OF REDNECKS" ......................imo....................


----------



## staggalee (12/6/08)

InCider said:


> Go Blues!
> 
> I'm just waiting for a parochial Queenslander to put up a post about well, Queenland!
> 
> ...


----------



## Batz (12/6/08)

TidalPete said:


> Doing my best to shape up or ship out in the context ot being tossed out of AHB without any regards for the democratic process.
> 
> 
> GO QUEENSLAND
> ...




Unbelievable


----------

